# Lire une appz Java sur Mac



## cronos6 (23 Août 2005)

bonjour,

 Quand j'étais sous windows, j'utilisais une application qui répertoriait des animes (moi je l'utilisais plutot pour des revues).

Maintenant que je suis sur mac, j'aimerais donc l'utiliser. Pourriez vous m'expliquer comment la faire tourner sur mac (build et execute).


 voici le lien : http://animelamp.coldwire.net/download.html


J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider, car ce problème ce posera pour toute les application java que je voudrais utiliser sur mon mac

 Merci d'avance


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Août 2005)

*NDR : les deux premiers posts ont eu lieu en message privé... cronos6 en a ouvert un topic  *

Voici la première réponse:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que tu as réussi à me mettre au défi !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cronos6 (23 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu 

 Je suis un nouveau née dans le monde des macs. Pourrais tu me dire comment rajouter une variable d'environnement, ainsi que d'ajouter un directory dans le path.

 Si tu avais le temps de répondre à quelque question pour ma culture personnelle :rose:

 - Quesque Ant

 - Je ne comprend pas la hierarchie des dossier sous mac, en cherchant sur le net, je tombe souvent sur des "user/bin" (quelques chose comme ça).

 - ANT_HOME c'est quoi, je veux dire, c'est un dossier, c'est un fichier executable (je suis pas très doué, dsl )

 -A quoi sert de modifier le path (en générale).

 - Ajouter une variable d'environnement sert bien à pouvoir utiliser de n'importe (sans à avoir a précisé son chemin)?


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Août 2005)

Tous ces points tournent autour de l'utilisation du terminal (ou de la manière dont tu as paramétré Eclipse)...

Ant est un programme Java qui permet l'exécution de scripts écrits en XML. Ant est fourni avec tout un stock de macros (appelées Taches) qui recouvrent la quasi totalité des besoins pour compiler, générer, packager une application Java (ou autre). C'est en gros l'équivalent de Make en C ou C++. Ant s'utilise en ligne de commande (donc depuis le Terminal).
Ant est multi-platforme et scriptable, ce qui en fait le moyen de build favori des applications Java. Ant est livré sous la forme d'une simple archive, ce qui veut dire qu'il suffit de décompresser pour l'installer... Décompresser ET paramétrer, ce qui nous amène aux points suivants:

Le /usr/bin est un répertoire qui contient des commandes (souvent des liens sur des commandes même). 

ANT_HOME est la variable d'environnement qui spécifie le répertoire dans lequel tu as installé Ant. Une variable d'environnement est une sorte d'indirection. Ainsi dans tes scripts (shell...) tu utilises $ANT_HOME au lieu de /Applications/apache-ant-1.6.2. Comme ça, si tu changes Ant de place, ou de version, tes scripts sont toujours valides !

Modifier le PATH permet de bénéficier automatiquement des commandes qui sont dans le path, sans avoir besoin de spécifier leur chemin complêt. Pour lancer une commande, il faut taper son nom d'accès complet. Par exemple: _/Applications/apache-ant-1.6.2/bin/ant -version_. Si tu mets _/Applications/apache-ant-1.6.2_ dans le path, tu n'as besoin que de taper _ant -version_.

En combinant les deux, on arrive au fait qu'il faille rajouter ANT_HOME (qui désigne /Applications/apache-ant-1.6.2) comme variable d'environnement. 
Et rajouter dans le PATH la valeur suivante: $ANT_HOME/bin

Comme ça, tu peux utiliser la commande _ant_ depuis n'importe où, et tu es insensible aux changements de version.

Pour que les modifications citées soient disponibles à chaque lancement d'un terminal, en bash, il faut éditer le fichier _.profile_ qui est lancé à chaque démarrage d'un nouveau terminal.


----------



## cronos6 (23 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup, tu as enrichi ma culture. 

 J'essaierais tout celà ce soir.


----------



## cronos6 (23 Août 2005)

il y a aussi une notion que j'ai du mal à comprendre : la différence entre Linux, Unix, Mac OS.

Car tu m'as dit de prendre les sources linux, mais je l'ai fait bêtement sans comprendre pourquoi alors que j'utilise Mac os.

Je crois que Mac os x est basé sur un noyau Unix, et que les ancienne version non (je suis pas très sur la dessus) .

Et donc est ce que les commandes Linux sont les Mêmes que Unix.

J'ai lu aussi que Mac os X n'était qu'une couche graphique, et qu'on était sur Unix.

Bref, je suis un peu perdu :hein:


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Août 2005)

Effectivement, ce sont les mêmes commandes. Plus de détails ICI.


----------



## cronos6 (25 Août 2005)

j'ai donc essayer de modifier le .profile, mais je dois me tromper. Voici le code : 

##
# DELUXE-USR-LOCAL-BIN-INSERT
# (do not remove this comment)
##
echo $PATH | grep -q -s "/usr/local/bin"
if [ $? -eq 1 ] ; then
    PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
    PATH=$ANT_HOME:/Applications/Ant
    export PATH
    export $ANT_HOME/bin
fi


ou est mon erreur?


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Août 2005)

Le soucis vient du fait que tu _écrases_ PATH au moment où tu ajoutes ANT_HOME. 

J'aurais plutôt vu quelque chose du genre:


> ANT_HOME=/Applications/apache-ant-1.6.2
> export PATH = $ANT_HOME/bin:$PATH


----------



## cronos6 (25 Août 2005)

En fait dans un export, tu ne peux pas mettre de =

Une autre solution?


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Août 2005)

petite précision: je suis sous bash.

Voici mon .profile:


> # .bashrc
> 
> # User specific aliases and functions
> alias a=alias
> ...




Pas mal de programmes sont sous /opt.

P.S. j'ai mis des * à certains endroits


----------



## khatovar (31 Août 2005)

Salut, si tu ne peux pas mettre de = dans le export (ce qui est quand meme super bisarre, un truc comme ca devrait marcher 


> ##
> # DELUXE-USR-LOCAL-BIN-INSERT
> # (do not remove this comment)
> ##
> ...


Ca devrait marcher
n'oublie pas de taper


> . ~/.profile


Pour qu'il prenne en compte les modifs.

Sinon si ce n'est que pour animelamp, tu aurais pu me le demander j'aurais rajouter un paquage mac dans la liste download


----------



## GrandGibus (31 Août 2005)

L'auteur hanterait-il ces lieux ?


----------



## khatovar (31 Août 2005)

héhé oui mais en tant que spectateur je me suis inscrit il y a pas longtemps parce que je cherchait comment faire des binaires natifs pour mac a partir de java (gcj and co)  et comme il m'arrive de faire du dev mac ben je me ballade parfois dans le coin 

ps : j'avoue que j'ai été quand meme un peu surpris de trouver une reference à mon soft ici  ca fait toujours plaisir


----------



## GrandGibus (31 Août 2005)

Sinon, pour info, il y a aussi moyen de faire du _packaging Apple_ même pour des programmes Java (.app). 

Tu as (à condition d'être sous Mac), un utilitaire avec le developper tools qui s'appelle *JarBundler*. Très très utile.

Je package ainsi ma modeste contribution open source Medic.


----------



## khatovar (1 Septembre 2005)

Oki merci pour l'information,
Ca peux en effet etre très utile!


----------



## lof. (1 Septembre 2005)

Pour faire un binaire java pour mac .... j'utilise eclipse car version mac il possède un export en package .app ...

Sinon pour gcj le plus gros problème vient qu'il faut utilisé java 1.2 pour être compatible, j'ai déjà essayé avec mes developpement mais ils sont en java 1.4    donc trop de modifications


----------

